# Emachines T6216 motherboard question



## Andrew Dolan (Feb 12, 2009)

I accidentally removed three cables and need help replugging back into T6216 motherboard.

The three cables (two wires each) are identified as HDD LED, POWER LED, and POWER SW.

The connect pins on the motherboard are color coded.

Can someone identify the correct color code for these three plugs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you know or could you find out what motherboard it is?


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi

All the information on your system is at

http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T Series&model=T6216

Unfortunately, the manual seems pretty useless at first glance.

Here is a quote:

Reconnect the I/O panel Cables to the appropriate connectors on the system board.

LOL

Not much help there. Look carefully at the motherboard, is there any indication of which pins are which? Eg Power Switch may be P/SW. At the very least there should be a positive or negative indicator on motherboard.

To be brutally honest, you would come to no harm trying different combinations. It is of course at your own risk but I've done it and never had a problem in 15+ years.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Actually, you depending on your time zone you may be able to chat to their online support team. It's all on

http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T Series&model=T6216


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

does this look like your MB?

http://www.skyline-eng.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=5161


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Most boards use the Intel standard colors which are;

POWER SW - Red
POWER LED - Green
HDD LED - Orange

If the front panel header is a 9 pin header the pinout most likely is like the attached pic.The power switch is not polarity specific. The POWER LED and HDD LED are polarity specific if they don't work one way, turn them 180 degrees.


----------



## Andrew Dolan (Feb 12, 2009)

I can't determine the name of the manufacturer (motherboard). 

The largest printed info on this Emachines T6216 motherboard says 
MS-7207 VER:1.0

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Andrew Dolan (Feb 12, 2009)

The following three plugs are connected to the Emachines T6216 motherboard and are grouped close together when connected. 

Each plug has two wires, identified as follows:

H.D.D LED plug wires are solid red & solid white

PWR LED plug wires are solid green & solid white

Power SW plug wires are solid black and solid white

It would be real handy if the motherboard connect pins for these three plugs had the same color code as the wires. I'm only concerned about the POWER SW connection. I can live without the LED plugs.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Use post #6 as a guide ,should solve your pblm.


----------

